# Harry Spear glades x skiff



## ztmleafar




----------



## Backcast

Tell us more. Is that your boat? Where is the poling platform?

Did you test it in Florida?

I have considered going over to see his boats.

Joe


----------



## jimmyc300

Laguna madre fishing on Facebook and arroyo city fly fishing on vimeo are testing (bought??) this boat. I contacted spears and he quoted a price and if you want a poling platform for an extra charge. Basic skiff for bare bones application. I personally like this. 
Jimmy


----------



## Demeter

That is a cool looking skiff. Can you give us a ballpark price on the skiff without a poling platform?


----------



## Backcast

Not sure about the one you see but on his website starting at $19900.00 or so.

Joe


----------



## ztmleafar

Harry is gonna bring the skiff to Texas soon and he is asking $9000 for hull only and 60 day build time 
he is taking orders contact him @ [email protected]


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

ztmleafar said:


> Harry is gonna bring the skiff to Texas soon and he is asking $9000 for hull only and 60 day build time
> he is taking orders contact him @ [email protected]


Do you have specs? LOA, beam, deadrise, etc?


----------

